# Costco Numbers for 2017 Or 2018 Nissan Rogue SL AWD



## adam2020 (Dec 21, 2017)

Hello ,

I am planing to go through Costco auto buying program to get new Nissan 2017 Or 2018 Nissan Rogue SL AWD , But the dealer location is too far and they are not providing the Costco auto program numbers on the phone . By any chance any one has these numbers ?

Thanks for your help
Regards


----------

